# Subotnick



## Guest (Mar 31, 2015)

My all-time favorite youtube clip:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

One of my favorites, but it could be argued that this is indeed classical music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a small collection of Subotnick. My faves from the LP days are Silver Apples of the moon, The Wild Bull (especially), and Sidewinder. He did a lot of stuff later that's pretty good and can be found free on the Internet. Great titles too:

- A Sky of Cloudless Sulfur
- The Double Life of Amphibians
- Passages of the Beast


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't have any Subotnick on CD, but his music was quite a significant part of my listening in the '70s, when I owned some of his LPs:

Touch
Sidewinder
Four Butterflies
Silver Apples of the Moon

I wouldn't consider this to be classical music. I heard it along the lines of synthesizer music, along with Tangerine Dream, Klaus Schulze, Edgar Froese, the Cosmic Couriers and all of the rest of that early German synthesizer stuff that was so popular then.


----------

